# QSI Progamming questions



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I am trying to speed match my 2 sd45's the PRR one runs a little faster than the Conrail one. If I turn the PRR engine to 123 it runs almost exactly the same speed of the CR engine at 126.

I tried reducing cv5 on the PRR with no noticeable difference.
I went from 255 to 225 and PRR was fatser, dropped to 215 same result, dropped down to 200 and still the PRR engine is faster, I even dropped down to 180 and didn't see any difference. If I turn PRR throttle to 123 vs CR's 126 they are even. I must be doing something wrong.
(no matter cv 5 setting)

The other question I have is does the Aristo/QSI board support the grade crossing horn function? I was reading the manual and noticed it was in there. 

Here is the quote from the manual;

*
5.7.20 CV 55.154.SI Grade Crossing Horn Signal
*The Grade Crossing Horn Signal consists of up to 4 horn blasts interspersed with 3 silent periods.
You can specify the duration of each horn blast and the duration of each silent period to the nearest 0.1 second.
The default values for Cv55.154.0-6 gives a grade crossing signal consisting of:
An initial horn blast of 3.0 seconds.
A silent period of 1.5 seconds.
A horn blast of 3.0 seconds.
A silent period of 1.5 seconds.
A horn blast of 1.0 second.
A silent period of 1.5 seconds.
A final horn blast of 3.0 seconds.
To play the grade crossing horn signal use CV53 to assign feature 154 to a function key. Then press the function key whenever you want the grade crossing horn signal to play.

I cant figure out how to get this to work.

Thanks, Ron


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Put this on the program track and just ensure that you really are changing CV5... just to be sure 

Changing CV5 should do what you think, so there is something else weird... make sure you do NOT have the custom speed table enabled, that will override CV5... 

On the grade crossing, it's only in the more recent firmware, be sure of your firmware version. 

What value of CV53 did you use? Which function key? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Ok I'll try it on the program track, I was trying it on the main while running both engines. 

As for the firmware I am running 7.32.1, with a build date of 2/17/2010. 

The second part the problem is I cant figure out where to program cv53 to 144 and how to assign it to a function key. I am using the same NCE system you are and the quantum upgrade programer. 
I found were I can adjust the length of the crossing horn, under feature config/xing it lists it as cv55. I found cv53 under the output map tab but there was no way to write it to 144. 

If it has to be done manually if so how is that accomplished, also along those lines when I go to the function map tab its greyed out and I'm not able to adjust it. 

Ron


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Just got off the phone with Josh at QSI and he walked me through the process of programming the Grade crossing horn and now it works great!!!!

The problem I was having was the grade crossing horn is only available in the fwd/rev column and the output map number is 2 numbers higher than the function number on the cab. 
I couldn't figure out why every time I tried to hit the Grade crossing horn the engine would slow down. 
This was because when I mapped it to function 5 in the output map program it was actually function 3 on the cab (5-2=f3)









Josh was awesome and took the time to explain how and why it worked and how I could also add other effects as well, sounds like a whole new engine now!

Ron

PS Wait till you see the New QSI boards features, all I can say is WOW!!!!!!!!!, will make the non DCC guys cry


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You are programming the CV's with the CVmanager program? 

Heck, just program on the main with your NCE throttle. 

So you need to look at the manual, CV 53 is used with two indexes, CV 49 and CV 50. CV 49 identifies which output you are going to map the feature II (in this case the grade crossing sound). 

Now you also can identify if this feature works in forwards and reverse or the transition from "neutral" to forward or reverse... (sounds complicated but some sounds you only want to happen when you start moving) 

CV 50 is the second index register that controls this, so you want to have it work when the loco is moving, so CV50 = 0 (page 102 in the manual) 

Now you need to pick an output to map this to... let's use function 14, since it's already hooked to F12 on your throttle 

So to set the grade crossing sound to output 14: 

CV49 = 14 (function number) 
CV50 = 0 (operate in fwd or reverse) 
Cv53 = 154 = (grade crossing sound) 

At this point the grade crossing sound is assigned to output 14. 
By default, the F12 button on your throttle is already mapped to output 14. 

This should work. 

If you wanted to move it to a different function button, you would use CVs 33 to 46. You also have to look there, only certain outputs can be mapped to certain buttons. 

Anyway this is the easiest way for you to get what you want. 

CV 55.154 configures the grade crossing signals themselves. 

Hope this helps (gentle suggestion: read the manual, it's all in there along with examples)... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm using the QSI CV manager program because it's pretty user friendly and self explanatory. 
I like being able to browse all the features and options and being able to see what each function's cv # is. 
I guess if you know all the CV's and their function by heart it would be faster using the cab. I'm still working my way to that point,
but I am getting more familiar with the whole CV thing and what each does, which the CV manager really helps with. 
I'm sure that over time I will get as familiar with it as you are and be able to do it from memory.

I do browse through the 255 page manual from time to time when I have questions or want to see if a certain operation is possible. 
In fact that is how I found the Grade crossing horn option








I really wish they would rewrite the manual and make it more user friendly for those of us new to DCC. 
The way the information is given it appears to be written for someone that is already using DCC, it can get pretty mind numbing for the novice and first time users.

I am glad that I have you to bounce my questions off of it helps a lot, I wish I had you on speed dial to make things really simple, Nik is no help at all with DCC









Ron


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By BodsRailRoad on 30 Nov 2010 09:11 PM 
I'm using the QSI CV manager program because it's pretty user friendly and self explanatory. 
I like being able to browse all the features and options and being able to see what each function's cv # is. 
I guess if you know all the CV's and their function by heart it would be faster using the cab. I'm still working my way to that point,
but I am getting more familiar with the whole CV thing and what each does, which the CV manager really helps with. 
I'm sure that over time I will get as familiar with it as you are and be able to do it from memory.

I do browse through the 255 page manual from time to time when I have questions or want to see if a certain operation is possible. 
In fact that is how I found the Grade crossing horn option








I really wish they would rewrite the manual and make it more user friendly for those of us new to DCC. 
The way the information is given it appears to be written for someone that is already using DCC, it can get pretty mind numbing for the novice and first time users.

I am glad that I have you to bounce my questions off of it helps a lot, I wish I had you on speed dial to make things really simple, Nik is no help at all with DCC









Ron

Yet..........







But thats why we have Greg. He's my hero.................HE HE HE







Sorry MARTY


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Those batt guys are going to







when they see what the new QSI DCC board is capable of. 
It will be another except in the "'its exactly the same as track power except ..." speech.









Ron


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

LMAO!!!! You guys brought a big smile to my face! 

I was more thinking about that the manual explains how the stuff works, how the things fit together, while the CVManager program does not explain things at all. 

Yeah, it's a big manual, but that's because there are so many functions. It does assume that the user has a basic understanding of how to change CV's but it does explain the indexing system of CV49 and CV50 and does give examples... in the beginning. The rest is pretty "dry", but it does give examples. 

I did start DCC in large scale with no prior experience, but I had the advantage of having a computer science background, so no problem with the base 2 math. I never read any "how to" manuals, since every one seemed slanted to one manufacturer or another. 

The CV Manager has it's pro's and cons... it makes a number of things easy, but it does not "teach" you how the stuff really works together. That's kind of why you got "Stuck" on that CV... 

I never read any manuals on "learning" DCC, so at first not everything "clicked"... 

So, there is some stuff in the manual worth reading. If you "get" the "philosophy" of the indexed CV's and a few other fundamentals of the design, my opinion is that the rest becomes really easy. 

Now, not everyone learns things in the same way, so your mileage may vary as they say! 

Let me know if anything I said above actually works ha ha! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I like to think of the QSI CV manager program as "DCC for Dummies"









I'm sure that one day Nik and I will be able to take off our helmets and get off the "little yellow bus", 
but for now better safe than sorry.









Ron


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Well I was able to add the Grade crossing horn function to all my QSI equiped engines. 
I was also able to speed match all the like engines. The Dash 9's, E8's, SD45's and the FA1's now are able to consist and maintain their speeds 
to the point where I can run them a few inches apart for as long as I like and they never lose their seperation distance.

Ron


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You mean you aren't going to rip out the motors like Marty? 

Oh yeah, you are using DCC, not the Revolution. 

hahahahahaha! (ya know, I just could not resist!) 

Glad all systems are go Ron! 

Greg


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

I see a reference to a 255 page manual for the QSI sound decoders. Is this avilable on line somewhere? My manual is much shorter than this. I bought my QSI Aristo plug in sound decoder just this past spring, it that makes a difference.
Bob


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Download the Q2 DCC HO manual.... it's on the QSI solutions site... 

*http://www.qsisolutions.com/pdf/Qua..._4_6_1.pdf* 


Greg


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks Greg,
I've down loaded it to a thumb drive. That should be a big help. Either that or it will get me into trouble and I'll be back to ask you more questions.
A good deed never goes unpunished.
Bob


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The "manuals" that ship with the decoder are pretty poor. I would add a lot to them if it was me, and make it a little more "beginner"... I never use them, I use the large reference manual only. 

I got some of the very early units, they did not come with a manual, so I guess I grew up on the main reference manual. 


Regards, Greg


----------

